# Baby wearing and reflux



## raraboo

My LO is now 6months old and although I love babywearing I can count the amount of times I have done so:cry:. He has bad reflux, and TBH I am fed up of being covered in vomit. He is on meds for it but still is sick numerous times. I won't do a back carry for obvious reasons, cleaning up a baby who has puked down your back is not fun in public. Front and side carries are just asking for a vomit down my cleavage and arm, again not a good look in the cafe and just not nice. 

Its just easier to use the pram and clean him up/ change him as we go. But with a 3yr old as well I miss being able to hold her hand properly and basically do things that are difficult with a pram in tow. 

Has anyone done babywearing with a baby with relux? I know there are no answers out there but any advice or experiences would be lovely. :flower:


----------



## Kota

I haven't as my baby never suffered from reflux, but my understanding of it, is that is is worse when they are laying down, hence why reflux babies are often worse sleepers and need to be help upright after having milk for a longer period of time. 

I think, (and I'd have to go have another look) that everything I've read about babywearing and reflux babies is that it is helpful as it keeps them upright.


----------



## Kota

https://baby-carriers-downunder.com/2009/02/27/babywearing-and-the-baby-with-reflux/

https://blog.babesinarms.com.au/category/reflux-and-babywearing/

https://www.thebabywearer.com/index.php?page=reflux

https://greenmomhappymom.com/acid-reflux-babies/



Yep, a super quick google search and there are a stack of links that all say the same thing, carrying a baby upright in a carrier, can only help sooth the effects of the reflux. 

What sort of carrier have you got? You may find that you need to go through a yucky period of wearing to allow your babies digestive system to get used to being upright more often and settle down rather then being up/down, up/down which I would think would aggrevate the reflux more.


----------



## Kota

https://baby-carriers-downunder.com/2009/02/27/babywearing-and-the-baby-with-reflux/

https://blog.babesinarms.com.au/category/reflux-and-babywearing/

https://www.thebabywearer.com/index.php?page=reflux

https://greenmomhappymom.com/acid-reflux-babies/



Yep, a super quick google search and there are a stack of links that all say the same thing, carrying a baby upright in a carrier, can only help sooth the effects of the reflux. 

What sort of carrier have you got? You may find that you need to go through a yucky period of wearing to allow your babies digestive system to get used to being upright more often and settle down rather then being up/down, up/down which I would think would aggrevate the reflux more.


----------



## Sam292

Yep, I did/do (he is not nearly as sick now as he used to be!) As you said, there really is no quick solution, I just accepted that I was going to have to spend a few months smelling of sick. He got my hair a few times when I was putting him in a back carry but as i got quicker at it and spent less time leaning over i found he was less likely to be sick. When i wrapped him on my front I put a muslin under his face to catch the sick. I never bother now as he is growing out of it but sometimes i still get caught. Oh and I tried to wait at least half an hour after feeds but that is not always possible when you are on the go. I hope your lo grows out of it soon so you can really enjoy baby wearing xx


----------



## raraboo

Thanks for the replys. I was hoping he would be growing out of it by now but as yet no signs!! I know its better for him to be upright and he does prefer it- it just gets a bit waring being sicked on all the time. The joys of motherhood hey.....


----------

